# Transparenz Vegas 6.0



## ako84 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Hab seit ein paar Tagen Sony Vegas 6.0 in Verwendung und möchte nun einen Text mit transparenten Hintergrund über das Video legen.
Mein erster Versuch war ein png mit einem alpha-Kanal.
Im vegas wird zwar im Videoschnittfenster das bild mit transparenten Hintergrund angezeigt (grau-kariertes Muster) im Vorschaufenster ist der Hintergrund aber nicht transparent sondern schwarz.

Mein zweiter Versuch: zum Probieren hab ich bei MediaGenerators den Elliptical Ring über das Video gezogen. Sollte doch eine fertige Sache mit transparentem Hintergrund sein. Nur im Vorschaufenster wieder das gleiche Problem. (übrigens auch beim Rendern)

Was mach ich falsch?
thx ako


----------



## axn (29. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht versteh ich dich ja jetzt total falsch, aber:
Transparent = Nichts = in der Regel Schwarz, wenn nichts anderes dahinter (eine Spur drunter liegt). Das karrierte Muster dient als Hilfestellung und hat in einer Vorschau nichts mehr zu suchen.

mfg

axn


----------



## ako84 (29. Oktober 2006)

hast recht, aber es liegt ein video dahinter! hm...


----------



## Nico (29. Oktober 2006)

Schau Dich mal hier ein bißchen um:
http://www.vegasvideo.de/tutorials.php


----------



## ako84 (29. Oktober 2006)

thx für die info


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

hey.... willst du vllt den CHRYSTAL effekt erziehlen, also das du eine schrift erzeugen könnten, die durchsitig ist, als wäre sie aus wasser oder chrystal


wenn es das ist, schreibe mir einfach und ich schicke dir eine genaue anleitung dazu^^
tat.entertainment@yahoo.de

MfG   ApoCx


----------

